# FEATURE REQUEST: 921 Local Channels Location



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

Activated my 921 Wed. 12/30. Noticed my Dish Locals NBC, FOX, ABC, CBS,
4, 5, 7, & 9 were no longer at that location. Now only in the 8000 range. Was
initially told by Dish CSR Tech it would take up to 48 hours for them to appear
on my 921. Today was told by another CSR Tech the 921 does not offer that
feature. He said them channel locations 01-99 are reserved for the OTA
channels. Is this true? Can the 921 distinguish between OTA and SAT channels with the same number? :us:


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

The 921 currently does NOT remap local satellite channels to their respective local channel numbers. They only show up in the 8000s. That's why I changed your post title to a feature request.


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> The 921 currently does NOT remap local satellite channels to their respective local channel numbers. They only show up in the 8000s. That's why I changed your post title to a feature request.


Thanks Mark


----------

